# help



## Shannon's Silver (Jan 12, 2015)

What are the signs that your CV Boot is completely shot? I have a 2001 Nissan Quest with 156000 miles.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the boot rubber is punctured or torn and allowing grease to escape or water/dirt to enter the joing. If there is a clicking noise from the joint, the joint is bad. In either case, and especially with well over 100,000 miles, it makes more practical sense to replace the entire axle shaft with a reman unit rather than to replace individual boots or joint kits...and it's a lot less messy!


----------

